# What is going on!!!



## johnny1m (Nov 13, 2006)

I was sitting down one day, got dizzy, then for the last 2 months I feel like I am in a dream, never had this before, under alot of stress past few months, Phys siad its dereal/depersonalzation, been to many DR. Nero, inft diease, immum, ENT, all chkecs ok, can his be trun, on Paxil and was told I would be ok. Any input plaese.


----------

